# Just sharing my story!



## frightenangel (Mar 6, 2001)

I've had constipation all my life which made going to the bathroom a chore for me. I had a really hard time with it, especially when I got into my teen years. This is kind of embaressing but one time when I finally went I could'nt stop and I remember being in school with a big pad on. Anyway, I started feeling sick all the time and I didn't want to eat anything. When I was in high school I had problems going to school and hanging with friends. When I did go out I'd worry so much that I couldn't enjoy it. All I wanted to do was die but instead I hid away from the world and lost my friends and my boyfriends and emotionally that made things really bad. I don't think I would've made it if I didn't find my husband to help me through. He was living with my sister at the time and I was always over there babysitting her kids. I married him thinking that things would work out between us but right before the wedding I found that I didn't really love him. Selfishly I still married him, though thinking that I would love him sooner or later since he was the only one in my life that really cared about me and was there for me. I finally was starting to feel better and got a job in march working at walmart then I got really sick and found that I needed to have surgery because they found a hole in my small intestine. After surgery the doctors told me that I was born with a pocket and it finally burst and that's what was causing me to feel sick before. Well, I've still been feeling sick and getting sharp pains. The doctor said that I probably have an irritable bowel which they were saying that before I weht in for surgery but I think they are full of ####. And now I stuck paying these big bills that I can not afford. And I have never been able to see a doctor that can help me because I don't have insurance. So, I just stay depressed wishing every day that I could die.


----------



## Blackcat (Sep 1, 2001)

*hug*







sending happy thoughts your way


----------

